# Feedee Body Types



## staplez06 (Apr 14, 2011)

So for all of you feedees out there, my girlfriend is steadily gaining weight, and we both love it. Is a person destined for a certain body type, or does it depend on the type of clothes she wears? She has a beautiful belly that doesn't want to stop, but it's the Candy Godiva style, and she wants a double belly. She's convinced that if she starts wearing her jeans higher, that her belly will grow around it. Is this true? Does anyone know from experience?


----------



## staplez06 (Apr 17, 2011)

214 views to this thread and not one reply? should this be in a different thread?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2011)

It's genetics. You can't change body type based on clothes.


----------



## staplez06 (Apr 17, 2011)

That's what I thought.

Believe me, I'm happy either way...

Just thought I'd ask!


----------



## Tad (Apr 18, 2011)

A few years back someone made a long post, that certainly sounded like it was informed and knowledgeable (never know for sure on the net....)

As best as I can recall, it stated that there is a thin membrane attached (to the skin?) mid-belly in women, but men either don't have it,or it is positioned differently. This membrane can tear easily in some people. With the membrane in place, it doesn't grow/stretch so easily, so as the belly gets bigger you get the double belly, because it holds one band back while things swell out above and below. Without the membrane, will end up with the one large belly effect.

Now, that post could have been garbage, or I could not be remembering it correctly, and there may be more to it than that.....but certainly it does seem to be one of those things that you get or don't, and that it happens around waist level is coincidence, nothing to do with clothing.

I hope she enjoys her body, however it shapes itself!


----------



## staplez06 (Apr 20, 2011)

That makes sense. Is there any way to tell what a girl will look like when she gains another 100-200 lbs? I probably sound quite unintelligent asking a question that will probably be answered with "she'll look like she does now but bigger" but I still figured I'd ask anyways...


----------



## Tad (Apr 20, 2011)

staplez06 said:


> That makes sense. Is there any way to tell what a girl will look like when she gains another 100-200 lbs? I probably sound quite unintelligent asking a question that will probably be answered with "she'll look like she does now but bigger" but I still figured I'd ask anyways...



I'd say your best bet is the use of lots of imagination....may not be accurate, but at least it is fun


----------



## ClickFa (Apr 20, 2011)

All genetics.

The 'membrane' someone talked about is the abdominal wall... a layer of connective tissue and all the muscles which line the outside of it. You can gain fat on the inside, on the outside, or both... and the fat itself can be firmer or softer.

Gain a lot of fat inside the abdominal cavity and you get a hard, round beer gut; the fat isn't hard, but the abdominal wall is stretched tight and firm. Gain a a lot of fat on the outside and you have soft, jiggly rolls and folds. Gain enough and you've got a belly apron. Gain both places you get a combination of the two... maybe a firmer upper belly with jiggly apron hanging below.

A lot of men gain inside, so they end up with beer bellies.

ClickFA


----------



## LifeTraveller (Apr 20, 2011)

I'd have to say the looks the same, just bigger is really accurate. In some instances weight will go to specific areas. .My wife, over the course of many, many years grew from 170, to over 520 pounds, she accumulated extra in her butt, upper arms, and legs. . She also had an amazingly large "single" belly. . to say it was awesome, would be an understatement. . Yet things sometimes have to change. . for health reasons mostly. . But the memories of what once were, are often indelibly etched in our minds. . She's beautiful and any size, and we both want her to stick around a while. .


----------



## staplez06 (Apr 20, 2011)

ClickFa said:


> Gain a lot of fat inside the abdominal cavity and you get a hard, round beer gut; the fat isn't hard, but the abdominal wall is stretched tight and firm. Gain a a lot of fat on the outside and you have soft, jiggly rolls and folds. Gain enough and you've got a belly apron. Gain both places you get a combination of the two... maybe a firmer upper belly with jiggly apron hanging below.



Does it depend on how fast the weight is gained? Or is that part strictly genetics as well?


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't think it's all genetic. A lot of it is. Whether you gain on the arms, the thighs or belly, yes. But I've seen too many belt lines not to feel sure that while you may not be able to encourage gain in a specific place that you can in some cases inhibit it. I think that tight clothes have a definite effect on how fat deposits.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Apr 22, 2011)

staplez06 said:


> So for all of you feedees out there, my girlfriend is steadily gaining weight, and we both love it. Is a person destined for a certain body type, or does it depend on the type of clothes she wears? She has a beautiful belly that doesn't want to stop, but it's the Candy Godiva style, and she wants a double belly. She's convinced that if she starts wearing her jeans higher, that her belly will grow around it. Is this true? Does anyone know from experience?



From my experience, constraining a part of her belly, combined with weight gain may enhance her efforts for a double belly. I'm not sure that jeans alone will do it. What you need is consistent pressure when the body is adding fat during the day or night. In effect, you make some areas easier for fat deposit, and some more difficult. 

I wear a long sash at my hips that wraps from front to back, is wrapped on itself (like crossing the laces before tying your shoes)and goes on to the front where each end is wrapped around the cord again, so it stays in place. With weight gain, there has been a definite difference created. I find that I have to adjust it several times a day to keep it properly tightened. It needs to be tighter when I am on my back. And a major meal may push me out enough that the cord is too tight. Or it may become loose. I keep it as snug as comfort allows. I wanted to my waistline at its original size so that any overhang of my belly was maximized. So far it's working.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 22, 2011)

Gordo Mejor said:


> From my experience, constraining a part of her belly, combined with weight gain may enhance her efforts for a double belly. I'm not sure that jeans alone will do it. What you need is consistent pressure when the body is adding fat during the day or night. In effect, you make some areas easier for fat deposit, and some more difficult.
> 
> I wear a long sash at my hips that wraps from front to back, is wrapped on itself (like crossing the laces before tying your shoes)and goes on to the front where each end is wrapped around the cord again, so it stays in place. With weight gain, there has been a definite difference created. I find that I have to adjust it several times a day to keep it properly tightened. It needs to be tighter when I am on my back. And a major meal may push me out enough that the cord is too tight. Or it may become loose. I keep it as snug as comfort allows. I wanted to my waistline at its original size so that any overhang of my belly was maximized. So far it's working.



Correllation != causation, and the plural of "anecdote" is not "data".

Do you believe that it's more likely that your sash created the crease, or that the crease would have already formed without the sash? Can you prove this at all?

Plus, if you're claiming that clothing has a significant effect on where fat deposits, you're going to have to address three things: triple bellies, where a crease forms above the larger one, but too low to be affected by a bra; double bellies where the crease is not at the belt line; and single bellies on people who wear tight clothing on their abdomen.


----------



## CaseyGetsBig (May 4, 2011)

I have the beginnings of a double belly and I can say that the "crease" is right in line with my bellybutton. I never wear my jeans or underwear that high up so I think having a double belly is mostly due to genetics or your body type.

However, with that said, wearing tight clothing around your belly *may* have some effect over time.


----------



## Jes (May 5, 2011)

Gordo Mejor said:


> I don't think it's all genetic. A lot of it is. Whether you gain on the arms, the thighs or belly, yes. But I've seen too many belt lines not to feel sure that while you may not be able to encourage gain in a specific place that you can in some cases inhibit it. I think that tight clothes have a definite effect on how fat deposits.



Look at a woman with large breasts who wears a bra (esp. an underwire bra) and tell me that certain items of clothing can't change the body over time. I can't speak to all of the examples you've all posted, but I do know that I've felt permanent little grooves in a woman's shoulders where bra straps sit.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2011)

Jes said:


> Look at a woman with large breasts who wears a bra (esp. an underwire bra) and tell me that certain items of clothing can't change the body over time. I can't speak to all of the examples you've all posted, but I do know that I've felt permanent little grooves in a woman's shoulders where bra straps sit.


Little ridges under my arms where the band was tight, too.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2011)

Come to think of it, women used and still do use corsets to 'train' their bodies and over time they definitely do shape the body even shifting ribs. You don't have to believe me. You can look it up.

And then there's Japanese foot binding.....


----------



## Blackjack (May 5, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> And then there's Japanese foot binding.....



Which is typically done over years and years and painfully reshapes the bones. Not in any way the same thing.


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 5, 2011)

Corsets and foot binding changed bone structure though, not the distribtution of flesh... but I still don't know how certain shape bellies are formed. It's something that's bugged me since I was a little kid. Until now I always assumed my double belly came from the crease being right where my jeans/trousers have always sat, but now I'm not so sure. For me, it's the same question as wondering if my boobs would be higher up if I'd worn a bra sooner to make them grow 'in place'.

Yeah, I need to read more.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 13, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Corsets and foot binding changed bone structure though, not the distribtution of flesh... but I still don't know how certain shape bellies are formed. It's something that's bugged me since I was a little kid. Until now I always assumed my double belly came from the crease being right where my jeans/trousers have always sat, but now I'm not so sure. For me, it's the same question as wondering if my boobs would be higher up if I'd worn a bra sooner to make them grow 'in place'.
> 
> Yeah, I need to read more.



I am with you on the belly crease, Amy. Not sure of cause and effect - does the belly crease and the waist of your pants follow, or do your pants help create the crease? Enquiring minds need to know! 

Chris


----------



## GooberDude737 (Jun 15, 2011)

i was to understand(taught in health class) there are only a few body types. some look more extreme of course, but theres small chest, big butt- small chest, small butt- big chest, small butt- big chest big butt- then you throw small or thin waist into all of those to change them, obviously if you bing alot your stomach will look bigger, but your waist will still be trim or rounded.

no matter how much you gain your body will always retain the same shape. my wife is a pear, shes gained maybe 40 pounds, her butt has gotten really big, and her tits have gotten much bigger, her belly itself sticks out more than it used to but she still tapers in a little with a narrow waist. the larger body makes it harder to discern the shapes because it tends to stick out more, but once a pear always a pear, she would need to have surgery the change it. buts its quite hot to watch these shapes round out isn't it!

theres:

Pear, body starts small at top and ends up big at bottom- large or small waist
apple, body is around the same, big top, middle, bottom
hour glass, big chest, slim waist, big butt
light bulb, big chest, small butt, small or large waist
stick, small all around
water mellon, small top, small bottom, big middle

i think those are the shapes i was taught, it's been awhile


----------



## GooberDude737 (Jun 15, 2011)

and i'm pretty sure the double belly is from having a slim waist, it appears to have a crease across the stomach cause above the taper in and below it get much bigger than the area where the waist goes in at? i don't think you can get one if your already pretty big and don't have one already


----------



## Juice (Jun 16, 2011)

I think it's a combination of genetics and clothing. When I was thinner I used to have a well defined pear / hourglass shape (smaller waist, bigger bottom, hips and legs, narrower shoulders but bigger breasts). As I gained more weight this shape is not so well defined anymore mainly because of the extra poundage on the belly area. I look wide and my arms are quite fat so nobody would say I am pearshaped. For some reason most pear shaped women generally have slimmer faces. My face is fat so it gives an "all fat"identity to me rather than pear shape. I also think the quality of the skin plays a role. I used to be flabby even when I was a teenager no matter how much I exercised. My arms and stomach had stretchmarks so it's quite normal that they will hang more easily than on a person with very tight skin.


----------

